# Well, that rots!!



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

18.4x30 tire on 5610, loaded with Rimguard! 

been dripping for months around the valve stem, and I've been avoiding facing it!

Went to take cap off valve stem and discovered the stem was no longer attached to the tube! 

Long story short, I've got rimguard everywhere! Thank goodness it's rimguard and NOT CaCl. 

Rimguard may make a heck of a mess, but it will clean up with a garden hose and won' rust everything it touches! 

So, this afternoon's project is to get the wheel & tire off the tractor, and over to Pete's Tire Barn!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Shetland,

The like is out of sympathy!

On the bright side, it didn't let loose during hay season, while a storm is heading your way


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Don't Pete's Tire Barn make house calls?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If I could, I would come and help you Dave.

Regards, Mike


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Was told tire guys would rather do tractor rears on the tractor then wrestle with them on the ground. The only time we take them to the tire shop is if you have a slow leak and can drive them or it is a small tractor, then load it on the trailer and run it to the shop to save a service call charge.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Tractor sitting on jack in barnyard!

Got the tire to Pete's!

They said it would be a few days, only 2 guys working, can't hire help! 

Dan, I hear ya on the druthers, but no way to get the tractor there, and I can't afford road service! :huh:


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Mike!

All went well with morale support from Linda!

Borrowed a Dewalt 1/2"cordless impact! Couldn't start the lug nuts with an 18' breaker bar with 3' extension!

Impact wrench backed the 1st one off, no problem, but wouldn't touch the other 7 no matter how long it impacted!!

Finally the light bulb lit! I had accidently hit the button and was tightening the 7  

After I corrected that small problem, it removed the other 7 no problem! 

Gotta git me one of them impacts!   $319.00, guess it will be a few days!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Would like to know the model number on that impact. I've always taken the wheel off and hauled it in instead of paying for a service call.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Dewalt 20V XR Model DCF899


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Those dewalt impacts are the cats pajamas. Never gonna use a crossbar again unless I have no choice.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Any of those modern cordless impact wrenches are amazing. I bought a Milwaukee 1/2" during the winter, but nothing broke down so far, so I haven't had a chance to really use it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Any of those modern cordless impact wrenches are amazing. I bought a Milwaukee 1/2" during the winter, but nothing broke down so far, so I haven't had a chance to really use it.


I have a Milwaukee also that I bought several years ago. It is indispensable.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I upgraded to Milwaukee after my old Craftsman started to let me down. What a difference. Now I have to be careful tightening hardware up.

Glad all went well with the removal, Shetland.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

All the new brushless tools are very impressive. Both with performance and battery life. I upgraded to the Milwaukee Fuel line of tools 2.5 years ago and I don't recall that my pneumatic impact wrenches have been out of the toolbox ever since.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I returned the Dewalt impact this AM, and I'm thinking a DCF 849 medium duty might be more to my liking! 330 ft lbs of torque, seems that's all I should need!

When I returned the 899 there was an 849 sitting there, I may have to borrow that and try it when I take my snow plow frame off!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I called to see how the repair was coming along! ^_^

Not good!  Need a new tire!! 

Did I say I hate mismatched rear tractor tires? 

Got a price on BKTs and Firestones, the Firestones were a bit more expensive, but tubeless, so, Firestones it is! 

Ordered a pair, and will get the 2nd one over to them after I get the 1st one back on the tractor! 

Surprisingly, the tire mechanic said he'd rather have them off the tractor than on it! 

Anyone want a 1/2 used Titan 18.4x30 8 ply cheap?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, the 1st Firestone is home and on the tractor! 

Now, to get the other wheel off and over to Pete's tomorrow AM for the 2nd one!  

Got er done!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Both the new sneaker are on the back of the 5610*! * $1,420.00 total for the whole deal! 

The BKTs that I passed on were made in India, while The Firestones are made in the USA!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

USA all the way.
I hate forigen junk....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone want a 1/2 used Titan 18.4x30 8 ply cheap?  

Never mind :huh: It's gone!


----------

